# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Hached [Άγιος Ανδρέας]

## JIMMARG75

αυτη εδω ηταν δικη μας?Αν ναι ποια ηταν?

----------


## Tasos@@@

> αυτη εδω ηταν δικη μας?Αν ναι ποια ηταν?


Αραβικα ειναι τα γραμματα???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!Κατι μου σκαει η γεφυρα αλλα εχω κολλησει τωρα......

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Αραβικα ειναι τα γραμματα???????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!Κατι μου σκαει η γεφυρα αλλα εχω κολλησει τωρα......


Θυμιζει το *ΑΓ.ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ* αλλα πολλες παντοφλες ειναι ομοιες απο αυτη την οπτικη γωνια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AGIOS ANDREAS μια ολοκαινουργια παντοφλα που μπηκε στην γραμμη το 1994 και πουληθηκε σε αραβικη χωρα το 1996.Ειχε δυο μηχανες scania και προβλεψη για προπελακι

17-2-2010 (67).jpg

για τους pantelis 2009, tasos@@@, thanasis 89

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αγιος Ανδρεας*...

scan SLIDE003.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο ! Πολύ όμορφη παντοφλίτσα ! 
Παρατηρώ εν το μεταξύ και την διαφορά μεγέθους μεταξύ της Ροδανθούλας και του Γεώργιου Εξπρές (άν είναι αυτό και δεν κάνω λάθος)...  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε το _1994_ στο ναυπηγείο "ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ" - Αφοι Βασιλειάδη στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας ως _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ_ και φέρει _ΙΜΟ 9028378_. Δούλεψε μόνο για τρία χρόνια στις γραμμές από τον Πειραιά προς τα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού και το _1997_ (equasis) πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία Sonotrak στην Τυνησία (να σημειώσουμε εδώ ότι η ίδια εταιρεία έχει στην κατοχή της και άλλες παντόφλες κατασκευασμένες στην Ελλάδα, στις οποίες θα αναφερθούμε μελλοντικά).

Μετονομάστηκε σε _HACHED_ και έκτοτε (1997) δραστηριοποιείται στην γραμμή που συνδέει το Sfax με το νησί Kerkennah. Φωτογραφίες του πλοίου από την Τυνησία υπάρχουν στο shipspotting, _εδώ_.

ShipSpotting.com

© Yevgenii

Να αναφέρουμε τέλος, ότι πάνω στα σχέδια του _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ - HACHED_ (copy - paste), οι Τυνήσιοι κατασκεύασαν το 2001 το πανομοιότυπο _KERKENNAH_ (IMO 9028366), που δραστηριοποιείται στην ίδια γραμμή της Τυνησίας, και βλέπουμε σε _αυτή την φωτό_.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ το 1995 στον Πειραια

ag.jpg

Υπαρχει μια φωτο απο τις 26 οκτωβριου του 1996 στα παλουκια που ειναι με το ονομα του γραμμενο στα αραβικα οποτε ειχε πουληθει απο το 1996

----------


## pantelis2009

Έστω και μετά απο 3 χρόνια, τώρα είδα αυτή την παντόφλα.....που δεν την ήξερα και την αφιέρωση του φίλου Κώστα.
Περιμένω και τη φωτο απο τα Παλούκια, βεβαια. :Fat:

----------


## sylver23

> Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε το _1994_ ..............


Αποκτήσαμε καινούργιο ''παντοφλά''.....και....




> Έστω και μετά απο 3 χρόνια, τώρα είδα αυτή την παντόφλα.....που δεν την ήξερα


..και χάνουμε ένα παλαιό;;
Παντελή ντροπή σου,ακου να μην την ξέρεις... :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αποκτήσαμε καινούργιο ''παντοφλά''.....και....
> 
> 
> 
> ..και χάνουμε ένα παλαιό;;
> Παντελή ντροπή σου,ακου να μην την ξέρεις...


Δεν είναι ......νέος παντοφλάς, είναι πιο παλαιός απο μένα (στο φόρουμ, όχι στην ηλικία).
Αυτό φίλε sylver23 συμβαίνει.....και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες. Ζητώ συγνώμη απ' όλους τους φίλους.....αλλά έτσι είναι. :Apologetic:

----------


## sylver23

Πιο παλιός στο φόρουμ το ξέρω οτι είναι , αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι υπήρχε τέτοια αγάπη για τις παντόφλες, για αυτό λέω ''νέος''

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Υπαρχει μια φωτο απο τις 26 οκτωβριου του 1996 στα παλουκια που ειναι με το ονομα του γραμμενο στα αραβικα οποτε ειχε πουληθει απο το 1996


Δεν θα διαφωνήσω, προς θεού (ακόμα και αν δεν υπήρχε φωτό που να το πιστοποιεί). Απλά, παρέθεσα το έτος που "επίσημα" τουλάχιστον εμφανίζεται στο equasis :

Name of ship : HACHED  (since 01/01/1997)
Flag : Tunisia  (since 01/01/1997)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H φωτο απο τις 26 οκτωβριου του 1996.Πως το θυμαμαι?Ειχα παει για φωτογραφικο σαφαρι στη Σαλαμινα με το μοτοσακο και οταν γυρισα σπιτι ελεγαν οι ειδησεις για το τρακο του Πηγασου στον πατροκλο.

film (24).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι να πείς για τον συνδιασμό.....των σκέψεων, του φίλου Κώστα. Υπέροχη φωτο.
Εκείνο που με αρέσει περισότερο απ' όλα.......είναι που βλέπω....επιτέλους τα θέματα με τα ανοικτού τύπου....να πέρνουν φωτιά.
Ελπίζω να κρατήσειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιι

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Αγιος Ανδρεας   στο λιμανι  του Πειραια  στα τελη του 1994

_Agios Andreas Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο και σ' ευχαριστούμε φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON. :Fat:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ στο μεγαλο λιμανι εν ετει   1994

_AGIOS ANDREAS PIRAEUS 1994.jpg

----------

